# Pet Peeve.... sort of



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I love, love, love this site.... and have learned so much from veteran knitters. Many abbreviations, techniques forgotten over the years of needles in cobwebs have been relearned... and things never attempted (dp needles, socks, etc) seem so much less intimidating now.
BUT..... the projects and pictures you all share are so very beautiful and inspiring... I wish you would include the patterns (or links to patterns) when you post. That way, the forums wouldn't be jammed up with dozens of pattern requests.
Just a thought....
Happy New Year all


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree but I think they do it on purpose. I think they want to know how many pages they get before they post the pattern. 

Another petpeve is why can't they get out of hiding where it says Location by merely stating what state or country they are from.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Why would it matter how many pages they get? Is there a prize???
And I agree about location.... why is there a need to hide??? witness protection maybe????
Sorry for the sarcasm... just my strange sense of humor.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

A lot of them post a link to the pattern, but more could. Perhaps they are so excited to finally get their picture to post, they forgot to put the information there.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

There are women on this site for security reasons of their own cannot put their destination. However there is a way to put your desination in if you really want it. I believe you go into your profile and add your destination.


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

"DITTO" on both counts.


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just an FYI--just joined the site, but I don't always know where the patterns I use came from! If I copy from a free site it may not state the site on the pattern itself and by the time I use it I've forgotten.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

All very logical answers...thanks!
But still.... if someone has just completed a project, and posted it... can the pattern be too far away??? Can't it be scanned or copied??? (assuming of course, that it wouldn't violate any copyright laws)


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am not completely computer literate yet and I need to photograph or copy my patterns and then scan them into the computer. It is something else I have to learn.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Everyone can at least post their country. That way they can (I hope) receive information pertinent to their location.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats why we have PM's. If you would like the pattern just ask you can send a Private message to the person. I agree with some of the lady's here and have come across this before. Not everyone can figure out how to post a pattern or copy and paste. I think these lady's are great women because they can knit and crochet the way they do. Cheers to all of you...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Most of my patterns are my own designs.
Lisa


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

mama879... that's a great suggestion, but often there are multiple requests for the pattern... if we all pm'd the person might be overwhelmed with messages.
i do understand that many people don't know how to cut and paste, or scan... (some of us have our grandchildren teach us!!!!) but if a person can respond to an individual email with the pattern or link, the process to post here in the forum is the same.... it would save a lot of time wouldn't it?


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

SharonM said:


> mama879... that's a great suggestion, but often there are multiple requests for the pattern... if we all pm'd the person might be overwhelmed with messages.
> i do understand that many people don't know how to cut and paste, or scan... (some of us have our grandchildren teach us!!!!) but if a person can respond to an individual email with the pattern or link, the process to post here in the forum is the same.... it would save a lot of time wouldn't it?


The reason I would not post my patterns here is, I like to know that people have a way of contacting me, directly, if they have any problems.
I have seen people ask for help, with a pattern, instead of going to the person who wrote the pattern, and they often get totally wrong information.
If they had obtained the pattern direct from the writer, they would know they could go back there for help.
That is just my opinion anyway.
Most things that I make do not come from a pattern and I do not always want to write out it out for others.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

that is a great idea


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to get out of hiding and couldn't edit - or didn't find the right place to make the change. And I didn't realize I was in hiding until I already was.

Maybe that answers your question.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

The answer to your question is? Security, some people want that additional security.

Secondly on patterns, There are copy right laws and there was thread a while back when this was mentioned. 

I hope this answers your question. 

Pink


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Another petpeve is why can't they get out of hiding where it says Location by merely stating what state or country they are from.[/quote]

I don't know how to get out of hiding....I tried and didn't see a way, but I will check again.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree with the "hiding" thing. I find it very interesting to be able to communicate with people in other countries as well as the many US states that I have not had an opportunity to visit yet. It's not like we're going to come after you!!! Let us know where you're at!!!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe they are like me and DON,T know how to put in the link......and as long as you give where it came from, why can,t you all go look for it....then if you can't find it contact the person who posted it....come on do you really think people don't post it so they can see how many pages they get, really..........


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not completly computer literate either,
I was 75 before I knew anything about a PC. Never typed in my life or tried a computer.
Learning as I go also. 
I'm now going on 82 years.
Joan in Ohio


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

SharonM said:


> Why would it matter how many pages they get? Is there a prize???
> And I agree about location.... why is there a need to hide??? witness protection maybe????
> Sorry for the sarcasm... just my strange sense of humor.


Maybe from an abusive spouse?


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Wahoo, I figured out how to change my location from hiding. I didn't choose to be hiding, I never saw an option for my location when I joined.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I also have tried to "get out of hiding" and I cannot find out how to do this (I originally went into hiding as I did not know what this site was like)

Plymouth (GB)


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

VPAT tell me how !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> I also have tried to "get out of hiding" and I cannot find out how to do this (I originally went into hiding as I did not know what this site was like)
> 
> Plymouth (GB)


Go to the top of this page to "My Profile"
Scroll down to "General Information"
Find "Location" - put in your location
Make sure you click on "Update General Information"
And there you have it! :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think that is great that you share a pattern that is your and you are there to help others when they need help.

I think a lot of people don't post a pattern, if it is from a book or leaflet, but then they could put the name of the book or leaflet so people can find the pattern.

Hope everyone had a Happy New Year



Aggie May said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > mama879... that's a great suggestion, but often there are multiple requests for the pattern... if we all pm'd the person might be overwhelmed with messages.
> ...


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks lets see if I got it right!!!!!!!!! I should now be from Plymouth (GB)


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

:thumbup: yep I am now no longer in hiding


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Country location is a good idea, I read some posts and then realise partway through that the yarn mentioned isn't available in the UK, so I have got excited for nothing.I also totally understand the need for 'secrecy' in some cases (I am a counsellor)


StitchDesigner said:


> Everyone can at least post their country. That way they can (I hope) receive information pertinent to their location.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> :thumbup: yep I am now no longer in hiding


lol, I can do quite a few things on the computer, but when I find just one thing I am unfamiliar with I feel so silly.


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just updated my profile - had no idea how irritating that was to people. When I joined, I had no idea what I was getting into, and how much information I wanted to share. Just got lazy and didn't update. I read every word every day and have learned so much - I feel as though I am getting to be good friends with all of you. Thank you all for being there - have a happy and healthy new year!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm OUT now! Free at last! Free at last! Thank God Almighty, free at last! ha ha ha


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a good suggestion. If they do not know how to copy and paste, they could just give the name of the pattern ie September Sweater found on Ravelry. That would allow everyone to find it themselves.
When people ask for help with patterns a link would be more helpful, to me, than having them try to write the instructions. Most times we need more information than what is given. I know that is not always possible. Sometimes even seeing a picture is very helpful.
This was written to be informative not critical. jinx


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

now how do you get the little smilies in your messages?


----------



## CarolFidler (Oct 17, 2011)

For those of us who are ntso smart on the computer like sending pictures etc. why not send the instructions on the list so we can read them. Carol Mo.


----------



## tressie828 (Jan 1, 2012)

:-D When you reply to the post the "smilies" are on the left hand side of the page or you just learn how to do the like : & ) equal


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

:&)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What I notice is that quite often the picture post-er WILL give either the link or the source of the pattern, but others continue to ask. It's like they haven't taken the time to read through the entire posting before asking the question.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

??? that didn't work


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yay, thanks!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > mama879... that's a great suggestion, but often there are multiple requests for the pattern... if we all pm'd the person might be overwhelmed with messages.
> ...


Colleen made some good points here. I am still not real savvy using this site, and if I have a problem with a pattern someone posted, unless I copied all the post, including the author, I would be posting 'help anyone!' I also understand if someone doesn't want to share her pattern. Each person is different.

As for the posting where you are, I was 'in hiding' for ages! It finally dawned on me if I went into my profile, I could change it--go figure!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

SharonM said:


> Why would it matter how many pages they get? Is there a prize???
> And I agree about location.... why is there a need to hide??? witness protection maybe????
> Sorry for the sarcasm... just my strange sense of humor.


There are lots of warning from security people for us not to spread our name, loction, email address and other bits of information very widely. I'm listed as In Hiding for those very reasons. Joan 8060


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for posting how to come out of hiding. I am not very computer literate so didn't realize when I signed up how to do this. I am now "out"!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice conversation going here........SharonM, I'm from Hendersonville, NC - would that be close to you?
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice conversation going here........SharonM, I'm from Hendersonville, NC - would that be close to you?
Grandmother Carolyn

p.s. oooops! this probably should have been a ? asked in a PM...................


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your point is well made. I actually didn't think anyone would care about the patterns or I would have posted them.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it matter how many pages they get? Is there a prize???
> ...


So am I. Sorry it if annoys people.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with everyone on all counts. I really like to know where you all are from. My husband and I travel a lot in our RV. Like this past summer we passed through 26 states this past summer. Going to Florida (Spring Hill and Tampa area) the end of the month. I was in hiding until I figured out how to post my location. I like to know where people are from that I talk to. Also I am one of those that hasn't figured out how to post picture yet. But will when things settle down. And talking about posting patterns. I found a great one called. London Beanie. Google it. I have made several for my son and grandsons. I decrease the number of stitches for the children. I also used this pattern to make one of those slouchy hats that flop in the back. I just kept knitting until it looked long enough. I used Vanna Whites yarn. I like the way it looks, knits, feels and it is warm. It knits up really fast. Ok ladies, I'm done. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I recently joined this forum and am very appreciative of all the advice and information that I can receive. The people on this forum are polite, witty, talented and kind. I'm appreciative of the pictures that they post. And if they want to be in hiding, that's their decision.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

For copy write reasons you can't post the pattern unless it is your own pattern. You can however include the link to the pattern if found on the internet. You can also include the name of the pattern and which book or pamphlet it was printed in including the author/designer and print date info. You could also put a link to purchasing the pattern if purchased from a website. As far as location is concerned because I travel a lot I was told by a retired state police friend of mine that I should be as vague as possible with my location and if at all possible not to show my location. So many websites are now using you location to be able to track which IP address you are using and posting that location. If you don't show a location then it's harder for them to track you because they don't have a starting point. Not sure how true this is with today's technology. Who knows, maybe they no longer need you to post a location to start hunting you down. People provide way too much info on the internet which just opens them up for fraud, theft, and identity theft. The less information given the better is my theory.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I for one enjoy seeing where all the different people here are from. It is such fun seeing people's comments from all 
over the world. And to think they all have something in common with me. It is a wonderful connection to have..


----------



## chithesaluki (Oct 27, 2011)

In response to this, I'd like to mention that I have tried to update my profile 3 times to include my location. Result absolutely zilch!
However I love this site & can live with being lost in the ether! BTW I live in Wiltshire, UK. Happy 2012 to one & all. Chloe


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I recently posted a pattern I created but for some reason it was difficult for people to download. I posted 3 different versions (docx, doc, pdf) before people finally responded that they could get it. I don't think most of the people on this site (who seem to have problems even posting pictures) are savvy enough to go through all that.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I do not want to break any copyright laws. When I see a warning on a pattern not to duplicate, I won't do it. I have, however, posted patterns that I have designed myself. I know how many hours of work goes into designing a pattern and I wouldn't want to steal that from anyone else. If I have modified someone else's pattern, I will say so and add a warning that it is not to be used for profit.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I understand about copyright and respect that.... that's why the request was for the pattern OR the link. I've noticed in today's newsletter, many of the pictures knitters have shared also include a link... YAY! And thanks!
As for location, although it would be nice to know where people are from... unfortunately in this day and age, security is key. Location isn't a big deal for me at least.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

countrygal said:


> I'm not completly computer literate either,
> I was 75 before I knew anything about a PC. Never typed in my life or tried a computer.
> Learning as I go also.
> I'm now going on 82 years.
> Joan in Ohio


Countrygal, I love all you octogenarians who post here. You have the wisdom and experience that we can all benefit from. Actually I'm not all that far behind you at 64. And I applaud your trying to use a computer at all. My knowledge of it is very basic.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Pattern or link.... that way we can choose if we wish to purchase. As for location... safety first, always.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

SharonM said:


> I love, love, love this site.... and have learned so much from veteran knitters. Many abbreviations, techniques forgotten over the years of needles in cobwebs have been relearned... and things never attempted (dp needles, socks, etc) seem so much less intimidating now.
> BUT..... the projects and pictures you all share are so very beautiful and inspiring... I wish you would include the patterns (or links to patterns) when you post. That way, the forums wouldn't be jammed up with dozens of pattern requests.
> Just a thought....
> Happy New Year all


Sometimes some people don't take time to read through the tread to see if such info has been posted. I know I have done that a couple of times and now I read first to see if the orginal poster has put in info to locate the pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Formica said:


> I'm OUT now! Free at last! Free at last! Thank God Almighty, free at last! ha ha ha


LOL LOL LOL !!! This is such a fun way to start my day.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

grandmothercarolyn said:


> Nice conversation going here........SharonM, I'm from Hendersonville, NC - would that be close to you?
> Grandmother Carolyn
> 
> p.s. oooops! this probably should have been a ? asked in a PM...................


 Not a problem.... I'm in a town just outside Raleigh. I know where Henderson is, but not sure about Hendersonville.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Scanning a pattern will almost always violate copyright. Even most free patterns contain the warning that they cannot be duplicated and distributed.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > I love, love, love this site.... and have learned so much from veteran knitters. Many abbreviations, techniques forgotten over the years of needles in cobwebs have been relearned... and things never attempted (dp needles, socks, etc) seem so much less intimidating now.
> ...


Good advice....I usually do start from the beginning of the post, just to be sure I haven't missed anything...


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just registered on the site and I noticed it came up in hiding. I tried to fix it so hopefully it now says NC. I am not very good on the computer


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Scanning a pattern will almost always violate copyright. Even most free patterns contain the warning that they cannot be duplicated and distributed.


I did not realize that  .... thanks for the info. Will settle for the link!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Some mornings it's just not worth gnawing through those little leather straps, but this isn't one of them, I personally love sharing patterns that I create, and offering links to resources that I have found on the web. I guess some people develop odd habits, but I say share and share alike.

Tom


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

sarahlewis66 said:


> Country location is a good idea, I read some posts and then realise partway through that the yarn mentioned isn't available in the UK, so I have got excited for nothing.I also totally understand the need for 'secrecy' in some cases (I am a counsellor)
> 
> 
> StitchDesigner said:
> ...


sarahlewis66, if it's something you are interested in knitting, just because the exact same yarn isn't available to you, you can find something similar in the same weight where you are. yarn is yarn and just go with it. some regulars here have posted conversion charts to find yarn with the same size as is called for in the pattern. if you can get the gauge required in the pattern, you can do it! Knitters are known for not giving up.

If you find something you're just totally wanting to knit but the yarn isn't available, don't give up, just ask around the forum and the wonderful people here will be glad to help you find something that will work!!

Bless you in the New Year!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

SharonM said:


> Why would it matter how many pages they get? Is there a prize???
> And I agree about location.... why is there a need to hide??? witness protection maybe????
> Sorry for the sarcasm... just my strange sense of humor.


Yes witness protection lol...I'm in hiding although not on purpose. I don't know how the hell to get out of hiding


----------



## jamvncent (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL! I agree!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry; I think I am a person "in hiding" by accident and ignorance. I am not good at computer "stuff". I do not know how to post photos and do not know how to come out of hiding.  I love this site and have learned so much.
It has made me a daily computer user where I used to ignore it for days.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i love the way things are done here and when we want a pattern the members are great at sending it keep up the great work


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

That is one that bugs me too" It would be nice to know what state they are from.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

For those of you that want to come out of hiding and can't, although I am fairly knowledgeable I too had a problem when I originally tried. I contacted Admin and they made the change for me. Later, I went in and was able to change it to be more specific with the idea that if there were knitters really close by it would be interesting to hear from them. I too enjoy seeing where people are located, but would not presume to tell anyone they should come out of hiding. It's a personal choice and with all the security issues these days I can understand why some people are uncomfortable putting in a location. Still, it would be nice to know what country everyone is in. As for the pattern information, as many have said, you need to be aware of copyright infringment so if you are willing to share, either a link or enough info for someone else to find it would be appropriate. I very much appreciate the links that others have posted and recently made the cutest little chicken that I call my miniLorp...I made her to look like my Australorps that I dearly love along with the dogs and my cat. Hope you all have a wonderful 2012. Mary


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess if the number of pages of replies is important, this post is a winner!


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

You must be careful about "COPYRIGHT" on patterns, so that is perhaps why they are done privately.

Also, I could not find anywhere on the registration form to put my location. I have not seen many people in UK put their location on so perhaps this is a fault on the UK site. Not ashamed of where I come from:- Norfolk, ENGLAND (formerly YORKSHIRE, England.)
Reet


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have to laugh at the securtity issue if someone wants to find out where you are from or anything about you they will find a way. I think we can become paranoid on this. Do you realize that all of our banking and medical information goes over the internet. everything about us does and there are computer experts out there that are fully capable of getting info if they want it. I think the biggest thing you have to be concerned with is posting pictures of your young children and grandkids on your blogs ect. and then talking about everything in your lives. those things can be extreemly dangerous with all the pedifiles out there. If you give all that information on a blog and show pictures it would not be difficult for an amatuer to find you. simply putting what state you are from on a knitting site is not that big of a problem when you consider all the other things that are done out there.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

vpatt said:


> gillian lorraine said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: yep I am now no longer in hiding
> ...


don't feel bad. I build and repair computers and am always finding out new things every day


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

kathiba194 said:


> I guess if the number of pages of replies is important, this post is a winner!


Oh gee... that wasn't my intent! I was just venting, in a way, because I've seen so many beautiful items I'd love to try and can't always locate the pattern unless it's posted with the pictures!
It certainly did make for some lively conversation though, and a lot of good information.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I agree but I think they do it on purpose. I think they want to know how many pages they get before they post the pattern.
> 
> Another petpeve is why can't they get out of hiding where it says Location by merely stating what state or country they are from.


Some people have been so seriously stalked or otherwise threatened that they are too afraid to put any location at all. Even listing the country could give their stalker a clue to use to find them. Location is really not important unless they are asking where to purchase a specific item - yarn, pattern etc

As to why we don't post the link to the pattern with the pix is often because we just forgot - I know I intended to but forgot to on my recent post.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there Reet
I have just said "cheerio" to my son who is travelling back to Norfolk, he lives in Thetford and has just been down for the holidays 
Until to-day I was in hiding but I followed some instructions from a kind lady and came out :thumbup: 

she told me to go into "profile", scroll down until you see " location" , put your chosen location in the box and then click on "change details" DONE (well it did for me)


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

a good idea.
I know I posted a Christmas stocking a while bag. I was so tickled with myself that I didn't even think about posting the pattern until folks started asking about it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Thats why we have PM's. If you would like the pattern just ask you can send a Private message to the person. I agree with some of the lady's here and have come across this before. Not everyone can figure out how to post a pattern or copy and paste. I think these lady's are great women because they can knit and crochet the way they do. Cheers to all of you...


The Knitting Paradise has forbidden the copy and pasting of patterns onto this site. It is stated in their rules and regulations. However, it is permissible to post the http address of where a pattern can be found. There is also the issue of not all patterns are from off the internet, but come out of pattern books. So there are reasons why the pattern is not always posted along with the picture of the item. There are copyright issues as well.

As far as not posting where a person is from, that is entirely up to the person. For myself, there are definitly safety issues involved and so I remain from an undisclosed location. For anyone who has never lived in fear of their life, you can not possibly understand that, or you refuse to. For those who insist on knowing where a person lives, I just have to ask, "what business is it of your's?" Where I live has no bearing on how I knit or crochet. Those who persist on knowing where I live, in my opinion, are just fishing for information and are busybodies.

And where I live, there is no internet postings of my banking information or medical information so no, hackers can not find me.

BTW, every couple of weeks this same exact topic comes up. Have a great day.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

its ok sharon it gets us talking i used to belong to a bingo site i guess in those days i must of given out my location after being on there for so long u get comfortable and give out too much info well one day a lady told me she was coming to visit with 8 of her sibbling and hubby and coming to my house it was an experience i don't want repeated then she was going to visit my cousin in another part of our province so we deleted her and never went back scary stuff


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, I can't figure how to get out of hiding! Can someone help?


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a problem with some of your abbreviation's.... I just joined recently and just like the PM... personal message.... or DH or dear husband.... how do we know what some of these very abbreviated abbreviation's are????

Enjoying the site immenseley....


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it matter how many pages they get? Is there a prize???
> ...


I'm rather new to this site but not new to the internet or forums. I've been online using the same moniker "reddeviltj" for 12 years - that's how long I've been in the Jeep online community. In all my years I've only had 2 internet-related issues. I'm on over a dozen forums of one kind or another - probably more since there's the photography forums as well. 
My first incident was when a Russian shopper used my charge card to purchase $10.03 worth of porn. Visa caught it and it never went through. Over 400 metro Detroiters were hit the same night and not all were as lucky as I was. I was issued a new card and was right back in business with my Christmas shopping the next day.
My 2nd incident was with another knitter. Yep, she was mean and ornery when I wanted to leave her "group". I had an on-the-job injury that kept me from knitting for charity as fast as she wanted so I left the project. She had received over 25 pairs of socks from me as it was. She spammed my blogged which locked me out of it. 
So, if you think it's the "outsiders" who you need to hide from it could be another knitter.
Patterns - I rarely use them. If I post a photo here and don't include a pattern link it's because I haven't used one in years. When I started knitting in the 1960s as a kid I didn't have any so I learned how to just start and go for it. I was knitting sweaters for myself like crazy once I got the stitch numbers down.

;-)


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Scanning a pattern will almost always violate copyright. Even most free patterns contain the warning that they cannot be duplicated and distributed.


My understanding is that a working copy is allowed for personal use only. I think "distributed" is the key word here. I always make a copy of the original pattern otherwise I'd never be able to use it again. <g> But I never give purchased or copyrighted patterns away.


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

Formica said:


> I went to get out of hiding and couldn't edit - or didn't find the right place to make the change. And I didn't realize I was in hiding until I already was.
> 
> Maybe that answers your question.


I had the same problem and PM'd the KP admin. You go to My Profile option at the top of the page, insert your info and save each bit as you do it by hitting the save button underneath, then it works. It took me a while to work this out, once I had done it, it seemed so obvious! Computers make you feel like a complete idiot!

Best,

Janet


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think a lot of times the problem is that people post the link, or the pattern information but others don't bother reading past posts so they ask for the pattern or link again, and again, and again. 

Maybe people could take the extra time to check that the link has not been posted before asking for it.

With this many people it is very difficult to control this and so I 'skim' long threads before I post so that I won't repeat questions. 

I am doing a Sweater KAL and that is one of the difficulties in teaching - the same questions are asked over and over sometimes. However, I wouldn't teach the KAL if it bothered me too much -as it is very satisfying to help people do something worthwhile that they might not have done previously. 

Maybe we should all watch a bit more closely as to what has been posted ?

Happy New Year everyone!!! Shirley designer1234


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

eswango said:


> Hi, I can't figure how to get out of hiding! Can someone help?


See my reply below.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried that but it didn't work


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh wait..I guess it did lol


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

DI like it when links are given too,but as a last resort don't forget Googling - it takes a bit of time and patience, but even if the creator gave the name of the pattern you could search for it, or search generically - "lotus lace scarf" for example. While searching I run across great new blogs, websites, patterns... it can be a real adventure.
And maybe people in hiding really are in hiding (or do I read too many thrillers?!?!)


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, grandmann, I'm out of hiding. :O) We are so security conscious these days I was a little wary about adding that. I think you'll find my location a real Surprise! :O)


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

SharonM said:


> kathiba194 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if the number of pages of replies is important, this post is a winner!
> ...


I do think there might be a copyright issue with published, paid for patterns.

Janet


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

May we please start the new Year as we left the old one,
without bxxxxxxx?

I am happy with this Forum as is.
I am thankfull for all I have learned and been given freely by so many.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well that is what most of us do.. we post the pattern with our pictures unless its a pattern that everyone is doing.. I think the name of the pattern would be plenty of information. a link to the site would be helpful but what Maddie55 is saying is that when you print a pattern the site is not always on the pattern its self.. I know this for fact because I copied off 2 dish cloth patterns that I liked so much I wanted to go back and make more off that site but the site was not on my printed copy...
As for location.. giving a location would not be a problem if people didn't use their correct names.. but a person could be stalked or looked up if they give their location and name.. thats just another reason to not give out information.. by the way.... Ronie is NOT my name so I have no problem giving my location.. no one can look me up... and I can talk about where I live and what is going on in my community...


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

SO, what is KAL?


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I use a lot of patterns taken from knitting magazines but to save space I don't keep the mags just the patterns and the pages don't always have the mag name on. I have a sweater pic to post but I've no idea which mag the pattern came from so cannot supply it. Does that make me selfish or lazy? If so I apoligise, with tongue in cheek!

Jan


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

K nit A L ong.. see it...LOL that was a question I had to ask too....


janeafennell said:


> SO, what is KAL?


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok... I thought maybe it was Knit a Lot, but that didn't fit your sentence!!!! Thanks for the swift reply... jane


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for that Gillian Lorraine, done that but went too far and put a picture in. It turned out to be the wrong one but it doesn't seem to want me to change it lol
Thetford is a nice place but I haven't been for ages. Happy New Year and thank you again Reet


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've learned the hard way that it's easier to post any available pattern information I have when posting pics of finished work.
Direct links are always best; but when that isn't available, often just the pattern name and source are enough for others to find it.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Not all the patterns we have are available in links from the internet. Some are in books that we have purchased and
are not allowed to copy. Believe me, anthing that is shareable - we share!


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

How interesting - neither the location or picture have come on ???


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I, also, just copy a pattern from a magazine that I have collected so I can scribble on the thing and highlight parts, etc. and then discard it when I'm done and can't always remember which magazine or book it came from.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

From what seemed to be a bad start this little topic seems to have really grown, this is how conversations should be, but I for one seem to have lost the art of going from one thing to another following a tenuous (?spelling) connection; and, have really, really enjoyed reading all the posts and varying things "spawned "from it,


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

SharonM said:


> mama879... that's a great suggestion, but often there are multiple requests for the pattern... if we all pm'd the person might be overwhelmed with messages.
> i do understand that many people don't know how to cut and paste, or scan... (some of us have our grandchildren teach us!!!!) but if a person can respond to an individual email with the pattern or link, the process to post here in the forum is the same.... it would save a lot of time wouldn't it?


As to the PMs: Even when I DID post my pattern for my bird hats, I got many many PMs for the pattern. It was already there. So there doesn't seem to be a ready solution. But posting the pattern with a popular item would be lovely!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

You're right. Just changed my profile to give location.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

SharonM said:


> All very logical answers...thanks!
> But still.... if someone has just completed a project, and posted it... can the pattern be too far away??? Can't it be scanned or copied??? (assuming of course, that it wouldn't violate any copyright laws)


If the pattern is not your own personal, as in you personally wrote it/created it; then it is a violation of copyright to post the whole pattern in here.

If the pattern is online, then a link to the site/pattern is ok. I know I have said it before, but those of us with pattern websites, often depend on others coming to our sites so they can see and click on ads and even for the hit counts, in order for us to afford to keep our sites online. It costs a lot of money to maintain a domain and site even without employees. 

I have to say that I often see gorgeous baby outfit photos on here and no link and I really want to know if I can find it online!! Or the name of a book or magazine where they found it, so I agree it would be nice to know.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

I understand the reason for anonomity more than a lot of people. We saved the lives of a vehicle's riders who felt that since some ambulance chaser told them they could collect big bucks- they weren't injured only drunk but greedy. One took a more serious effort hiring private eyes to try and find us. They even tracked us to a diner where we were eating. We moved, moved again, disconnected all phones, living in the woods for two years. Since giving a few people we wanted to connect with, one mentally disturbed vet has continued calling us all time of the day and evening, talking obscene and filthy calls so the phone is not useable at all. Now I communicate only by internet. I hate having to live this way - there are so many mentally ill, greedy people out there who think you owe them something. So I stay in hiding. missmack


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Just my two cents: I have been hacked through facebook and it is not nice. Facebook itself was hacked and names, information and passwords were stolen and publicly posted. As a result my contact list was stolen and used for advertsing. MSN was very good about helping out in this situation. The less information you provide on the internet the better. Change your passwords frequently. When I was new to the internet I regret freely giving information to any site that asked for it. Now I know better. I now provide information minimally. I do not have a camera for posting projects and patterns I have used have been altered by me. I am one of those folk who cannot seem to use a pattern without making changes to it . So I have become a reader on this site but will not provide patterns unless I make it myself. I just made a hat on my own. Sorry, no pic and no pattern.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i don't know about anyone else but once i post a pic i get updates when someone else posts a response. if someone wants the pattern i've used they are more then welcome to ask for it,and i will post the link or tell them which site i found it through. i do know that sometimes it's faster and easier to just post the pics not everyone wants the pattern some just want to look at the work others have done. i post pics cause i'm proud of my work not because i think everyone will want to duplicate it. if you want someone's pattern post the request or PM them. i personally don't feel overwhelmed when others ask i feel flattered that they like it so much.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Picky picky picky!!!! Some people don't have a location because they didn't completely fill out their profile. Others because they just don't want to list it. How many knitters and crocheters do you think are in the witness protection program? LOL LOL LOL This forum is about fun, help, and friends not conforming.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree about posting the patterns or the web sites for the source of the pattern, Sharon.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Ladies no need to have pages and pages for a pattern unless you have purchased it, the best way is to copy paste the url and post it , as far as being unknown is concerned I agree , one could certainly post where they are from like the state only if they wish? 
Happy New Year everyone ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Not everyone can figure out how to post a pattern or copy and paste.


People should NOT be posting patterns, or copying and pasting them-- unless the patterns are their own work, or they have express permission from the copyright holder.

Free online patterns should only be _linked to_, not republished here. That would be a copyright violation. When you publish a pattern here (by scanning or typing it out) you are cutting off the flow of traffic to the originating website where the pattern is, which is a huge NO-NO... Please use LINKS only-- do not post a pattern unless it is your original work.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

probaby will have to get out of KP and then return and the new info will come up.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

susannahp said:


> Ladies no need to have pages and pages for a pattern unless you have purchased it, the best way is to copy paste the url and post it , as far as being unknown is concerned I agree , one could certainly post where they are from like the state only if they wish?
> Happy New Year everyone ...


If the pattern is someone else's, assume it is copyrighted. Even if you buy the pattern, you *cannot* copy and post the pattern. That's why it's called a *copy right*.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

grandmothercarolyn said:


> Nice conversation going here........SharonM, I'm from Hendersonville, NC - would that be close to you?
> Grandmother Carolyn


Grandmother Carolyn, we're almost neighbors -- I'm from Jonesborough, Tennessee, and go to Asheville whenever I want P.F. Chang and to stop at a wonderful bakery on the way down!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

If anyone noticed I said "unless you have purchased it" guess the type word is not as good as the verbal one , and yes if the pattern is free you can link to page by posting the url , but if I have purchased my pattern why would I give it away for free when I had to buy it? That would not make any sense now would it?????


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> susannahp said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies no need to have pages and pages for a pattern unless you have purchased it, the best way is to copy paste the url and post it , as far as being unknown is concerned I agree , one could certainly post where they are from like the state only if they wish?
> ...


If anyone noticed I said "unless you have purchased it" guess the type word is not as good as the verbal one , and yes if the pattern is free you can link to page by posting the url , but if I have purchased my pattern why would I give it away for free when I had to buy it? That would not make any sense now would it?????


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I personally dont care where ur at i like all of u anyways and im deeply gratefull what u do share with us


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I have to laugh at the securtity issue if someone wants to find out where you are from or anything about you they will find a way. I think we can become paranoid on this. Do you realize that all of our banking and medical information goes over the internet. everything about us does and there are computer experts out there that are fully capable of getting info if they want it. I think the biggest thing you have to be concerned with is posting pictures of your young children and grandkids on your blogs ect. and then talking about everything in your lives. those things can be extreemly dangerous with all the pedifiles out there. If you give all that information on a blog and show pictures it would not be difficult for an amatuer to find you. simply putting what state you are from on a knitting site is not that big of a problem when you consider all the other things that are done out there.


I totally agree. I get tickled at people not wanting to list a location because of "security" issues. I've been a court reporter for over 39 years, federal court for 20 of those, and putting your location on this knitting site doesn't raise any red flags. If people want to find you they will, and it won't be because of this site. Sometimes we're too paranoid -- not that it isn't warranted sometimes-- and even listing your name and location will not make you a victim of any fraud out there.

And as far as being "in hiding" I was there at the beginning accidentally, until one day I realized I was, and went back to my profile and figured out how to come out!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the way things have been going on this site. I'm afraid if ones want to try and change things then the negitave posts may begin. 
Keep it like it is. Great!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

MAS said:


> Sorry; I think I am a person "in hiding" by accident and ignorance. I am not good at computer "stuff". I do not know how to post photos and do not know how to come out of hiding.  I love this site and have learned so much.
> It has made me a daily computer user where I used to ignore it for days.


TO GET OUT OF "HIDING":
Click on "My Profile" at the top of any page,
Then scroll down to the section entitled "General Information",
type something in the "location" box, 
then a few lines below that click on "Update General Info".

Be sure you click on that update box or nothing will change.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

susannahp said:


> If anyone noticed I said "unless you have purchased it" guess the type word is not as good as the verbal one , and yes if the pattern is free you can link to page by posting the url , but if I have purchased my pattern why would I give it away for free when I had to buy it? That would not make any sense now would it?????


LOL, people are doing that very thing... buying a pattern and then acting like a Santa Clause, passing it all around to whoever asks for it... It's illegal, and immoral to be freely distributing someone else's work.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok i did it thank you sewbizgirl hope it worked this is the most info i gave since my last episode lol i love this place


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For all you supposedly "nice" Knitting Paradise members who so casually throw out BEING IN THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM, just how rude and inconsiderate can you be? You are truly ignorant. You may not be in fear of your life, yes, IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, and so why must you insist on behaving like an xxxxxx to those of us who do not post where we live or are from? You are truly not behaving yourselves nor being polite to those of us who do remain in hiding. There is no need to ridicule and belittle those of us who do not want to post where we are from. You are just trying to bully those who are not like you. SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Willa J. said:


> cbjlinda said:
> 
> 
> > I have to laugh at the securtity issue if someone wants to find out where you are from or anything about you they will find a way. I think we can become paranoid on this. Do you realize that all of our banking and medical information goes over the internet. everything about us does and there are computer experts out there that are fully capable of getting info if they want it. I think the biggest thing you have to be concerned with is posting pictures of your young children and grandkids on your blogs ect. and then talking about everything in your lives. those things can be extreemly dangerous with all the pedifiles out there. If you give all that information on a blog and show pictures it would not be difficult for an amatuer to find you. simply putting what state you are from on a knitting site is not that big of a problem when you consider all the other things that are done out there.
> ...


You sure can find out info from a photo, especially one from your cell phone. When I take one from my phone I don't post it to my flickr until I'm back at home. It's one of the best ways to let people know you're not at home. 
I had a detective hunt down the location that a photo was taken and the phone's owner when I received a rather obscene photo while at work after suspending two employees. I had our HR director and the police both working on it and they both came up with the same address for the owner of the phone. It was obviously taken within a building at GM since I recognized the background. Turned out the phone was a disposable and the address was a vacant lot. 
My husband has been studying internet forensics and has shown me a lot of ways to obtain IP addresses, etc. You really can't hide. It's just best to have security software and identity protection through your bank. I pay extra each year to have more protection through Yahoo and rarely get anything in my actual inbox that is spam. 
Better yet, there are so many people out there that have connections to those who can find out all kinds of information about you from your license plate and we're still out there driving around. Criminals will try new avenues when the old ones start failing.


----------



## chococrocheter (Nov 19, 2011)

lol.lol.lol.about location "in hiding". This computer is new for me and I am still learning how to fill in blanks. The "location" blank slipped past me so I am "in hiding" ....hoping to appear soon.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

re: internet safety. Early in my web adventures, I found a website with both a forum and chat. I was open to talking and chatting with people from all over the world and it was incredibly cool! How else would I have connected with people from England, New Zealand and Canada to name a few?! I connected with a fellow who not only lived in my state, but only about an hour and a half away. We did have a lot to talk about and share views, music, ideas...it was really a nice friendship, I thought. Until the day he showed up at my door unannounced. 

Luckily, for me, he was a good man and just had some free time and wanted to meet over coffee. But it certainly was a wake up call. I rarely post more info than I need to and now have my phone number unlisted and unpublished. I still shudder to think what might have happened.

re: posting photos and patterns. I haven't posted photos of my knitting for a couple of reasons. One, I've seen how rude and demanding people become over getting a pattern. "Send the pattern to my email address [email protected]" - not politely asking, just demanding. I've also seen how rude people can get over than asking for help when knitting the pattern. 

In some cases, not just a few people, but pages and pages of posts, sometimes even AFTER the pattern itself or the link has been posted! Is it really too much work to at least skim the pages to look for links or a pattern?

Most of the people here are lovely, supportive, kind, helpful and considerate, but those who are not, truly aren't. I don't particularly think of myself as thin skinned, but would be hugely annoyed with the rudyrudes. 

I've even been witness to people posting photos and posting right along with it "No pattern available" and STILL people ask! 

Sorry for sounding so grouchy today...that's not my usual MO. Sometimes it feels like I don't just have pet peeves, I have a whole kennel of them! Not reading in a communication medium consisting solely of the written word, is one.


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

countrygal said:


> I'm not completly computer literate either,
> I was 75 before I knew anything about a PC. Never typed in my life or tried a computer.
> Learning as I go also.
> I'm now going on 82 years.
> Joan in Ohio


Good for you, Joan!! A lot of people your age would not even attempt dealing with a computer. I'm somewhat computer illiterate too, and I keep trying. I'm sure I'll learn. Hmmm, maybe I should get a scanner?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

5mmdpns...you are so right. The one post is wide open for many pros and cons. I want this site to stay the way it was. No bad comments at all. If it isn't nice then don't post!!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Another petpeve is why can't they get out of hiding where it says Location by merely stating what state or country they are from.


I don't know how to get out of hiding....I tried and didn't see a way, but I will check again.[/quote]

you are out of hidding


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> 5mmdpns...you are so right. The one post is wide open for many pros and cons. I want this site to stay the way it was. No bad comments at all. If it isn't nice then don't post!!!


Thank you. There are those few people who insist on being rude and making uncalled for comments simply because they refuse to see the other person's point of view. I hope you had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and good wishes for you for this year of 2012!! :wink:


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> LOL, people are doing that very thing... buying a pattern and then acting like a Santa Clause, passing it all around to whoever asks for it... It's illegal, and immoral to be freely distributing someone else's work.


 i have a few patterns for sale in my etsy shop because we have medical bills to pay and my 3 pt time jobs & hubby's 2 don't quite pay those. We really appreciate sales more than you know - so yes, please encourage others to buy the patterns you buy and don't share the actual pattern.
:-D

And location-- does it matter? We could all put- planet earth for all i care :thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

tamays said:


> Some mornings it's just not worth gnawing through those little leather straps, but this isn't one of them, I personally love sharing patterns that I create, and offering links to resources that I have found on the web. I guess some people develop odd habits, but I say share and share alike.
> 
> Tom


thanks Tom always appreciate your patterns
Jean


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For all you supposedly "nice" Knitting Paradise members who so casually throw out BEING IN THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM, just how rude and inconsiderate can you be? You are truly ignorant. You may not be in fear of your life, yes, IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, and so why must you insist on behaving like an xxxxxx to those of us who do not post where we live or are from? You are truly not behaving yourselves nor being polite to those of us who do remain in hiding. There is no need to ridicule and belittle those of us who do not want to post where we are from. You are just trying to bully those who are not like you. SHAME ON YOU!


Hold on there little puppy, no need to call names here in the forum, it is understood that some ppl dont want to post their area for a reason , but to go off the deep end like is really not necessary, you could have explained in a nicer way that you need to incognito without calling anyone here xxxxxx, that was not called for , I think the majority of us here are more then aware of others feelings and really dont want to step on anyones toes so to speak, we are here for a reason , bullying is not part of it , so please remember that we also are human beings with feelings and to be called bullies and xxxxx is really unjustified......


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> 5mmdpns...you are so right. The one post is wide open for many pros and cons. I want this site to stay the way it was. No bad comments at all. If it isn't nice then don't post!!!


Amen!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Kudos to you for being brave enough to post a pet peeve. That sometimes starts a hailstorm.
And speaking of pet peeves- or at least a pet quandary-
I really dont understand why people bother to post "I dont know" as a reply to a question.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

susannahp said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > For all you supposedly "nice" Knitting Paradise members who so casually throw out BEING IN THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM, just how rude and inconsiderate can you be? You are truly ignorant. You may not be in fear of your life, yes, IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, and so why must you insist on behaving like an xxxxxx to those of us who do not post where we live or are from? You are truly not behaving yourselves nor being polite to those of us who do remain in hiding. There is no need to ridicule and belittle those of us who do not want to post where we are from. You are just trying to bully those who are not like you. SHAME ON YOU!
> ...


Just in case you missed it, my post was addressed to those "For all you supposedly "nice" Knitting Paradise members who so casually throw out BEING IN THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM". Those people who are and were ridiculing those of us who choose to remain in hiding have opened the way to be called exactly what they are. If you are not one of those people, then you should in no way take offense to what I did post because it does not apply to you. Those ones who were doing the glib comments about being in the witness protection program were absolutely being rude and inconsiderate to those of us who are in hiding for safety reasons, and to put it in your words, "please remember that we also are human beings with feelings". Why does this only apply to some Knitting Paradise members and not to others?

As far as "bullying" goes, a bully is someone who wants to intimidate someone else through their words or actions. And yes, there are bullies on this site. As far as I know, xxxxx is perfectly acceptable language to those it applies to.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Furthermore, I said *country*, not Block, City , and State. There are logically reasons for that. I have seen lots of answers to questions that are wrong, just plain wrong. The reason: we on the forum can't tell what country the poster is in. Thus, the confusing back and forth over the weight of DK yarn, US & UK; knitting needle sizes; seed vs moss stitch; etc.

And my Mother taught me: when you point your finger at someone, there are 3 more pointing back at you. And she also said name calling was immature.


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

Klockie said:


> Picky picky picky!!!! Some people don't have a location because they didn't completely fill out their profile. Others because they just don't want to list it. How many knitters and crocheters do you think are in the witness protection program? LOL LOL LOL This forum is about fun, help, and friends not conforming.


Thanks for my morning laugh! You're funny.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

And my Mother taught me: when you point your finger at someone, there are 3 more pointing back at you. And she also said name calling was immature.[/quote]

How true! My goodness -- the post above yours could state her position one time and then go bake cookies or something.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joining in. We all are free to post or not post. If you want your patterns exclusive, perhaps you should not post or print it anywhere. Whatever is in print can be shared, copyrights are great, but once the word is out, it is out.
Care should be given to give credit to the orignator of the pattern sure, but often once we have knitted something we don't recal where it came from, if we knit very much. I recently saw a pattern which was nothing more than a reiteration of the basic stitch)star pattern, which is in every basic knitting and crocheting text. Does that belong to someone. I don't think so. And just because you employ that stitch into your pattern for an article, does that make you subject to copyright infringement. This forum is for all knitters and crocheters to share their work, their problems and receive information to preserve the art and craft of knitting in the sharing tradition of the past. And what about public domain. Your published it. Your shared it. You made it available to a large audience. Once it is in the public domain it is vulnerable. I for one appreciate this site and all it offers to those of us who practice what could be a dying art if we did not share. Your work is built upon the work of others to some degree or others unless you invented knit and purl. Marlark marge.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Furthermore, I said *country*, not Block, City , and State. There are logically reasons for that. I have seen lots of answers to questions that are wrong, just plain wrong. The reason: we on the forum can't tell what country the poster is in. Thus, the confusing back and forth over the weight of DK yarn, US & UK; knitting needle sizes; seed vs moss stitch; etc.
> 
> And my Mother taught me: when you point your finger at someone, there are 3 more pointing back at you. And she also said name calling was immature.


I was initially in hiding here too, but after awhile felt comfortable with posting my state and the area I live in, in the state. I do see the validity of posting your country though. Your argument is valid!

As always though, posting or not posting any personal information is a choice. It does just make me cringe a bit when people start posting their email addresses or phone numbers on public forums. Not everyone is trust worthy, knitting and crocheting aside.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but "whatever is in print can be shared" is NOT true. Copyright is LAW, not optional. I'm sorry that you do not understand that people actually make a living designing patterns.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry but "whatever is in print can be shared" is NOT true. Copyright is LAW, not optional. I'm sorry that you do not understand that people actually make a living designing patterns.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> susannahp said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone noticed I said "unless you have purchased it" guess the type word is not as good as the verbal one , and yes if the pattern is free you can link to page by posting the url , but if I have purchased my pattern why would I give it away for free when I had to buy it? That would not make any sense now would it?????
> ...


I certainly don't know copyright law, however, if I pay for a pattern, isn't it MINE? Can't I do with it what I want? If I purchase a new dress, for instance, can't I loan it out if I want? Can I not give it away if I chose? Someone please explain this to me, as I'm confused.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Live alone and then decide how many people you want to know your destination. The bad guys are far more computer literate than I will ever be.


mavisb said:


> There are women on this site for security reasons of their own cannot put their destination. However there is a way to put your desination in if you really want it. I believe you go into your profile and add your destination.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

When you purchase a pattern THAT pattern is yours, you can give it away or loan it to someone. Copyright law prevents you from duplicating and distributing it. This is to protect the artistic property of the creator.

People have been brought into court over these very issues and have had to pay dearly for it.

A designer depends on sales of patterns/books to make their living. You know pay their bills, feed their children, etc.. Denying them of sales, is literally taking money out of their pockets, you wouldn't like it done to you would you?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> Live alone and then decide how many people you want to know your destination. The bad guys are far more computer literate than I will ever be.
> 
> 
> mavisb said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I am sorry but the posting language of your pet peeve, irritated me and caused a negative vibe. Live alone and then decide how much you want the world wide web to know about you! I am not hiding! I just choose to be invisible! I have changed my profile just to meet your needs. Did it help?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 13, 2011)

I think that some patterns can not be posted because of copy right laws. I only post free patterns that I can share the link with.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Suziepd said:


> I certainly don't know copyright law, however, if I pay for a pattern, isn't it MINE? Can't I do with it what I want? If I purchase a new dress, for instance, can't I loan it out if I want? Can I not give it away if I chose? Someone please explain this to me, as I'm confused.


Look, when you are buying a dress, you are buying real and literal property. When you buy a pattern, you are buying intellectual property and intellectual property is governed by a specific set of laws.

Take a closer look at the patterns you buy. Look for the fine print at the bottom, as that's usually where it is. The designer will tell you what rights you have. S/he may give you the right to make it, give it away, sell the item you made by the pattern, but usually *does not* give you the right to distribute the pattern. That means sharing it here or websites like revelry.

Designers made money selling their patterns...why would they want you to start giving it away? And why would you want to take money out of their pockets by giving it away?! Do you give away your income or allow others to take it?

If you don't get that you are interfering with someone else's income, then I'm not sure that we can explain it to you.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but as someone who has been a designer, it is a touchy subject.


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion for the patterns being included. Some knitters do share web sites and thanks to them. 
THis is the best site around......glad you joined........patm38


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> When you purchase a pattern THAT pattern is yours, you can give it away or loan it to someone. Copyright law prevents you from duplicating and distributing it. This is to protect the artistic property of the creator.
> 
> People have been brought into court over these very issues and have had to pay dearly for it.
> 
> A designer depends on sales of patterns/books to make their living. You know pay their bills, feed their children, etc.. Denying them of sales, is literally taking money out of their pockets, you wouldn't like it done to you would you?


Think of this whole concept as if you were working somewhere and due to a reduction in sales you were downsized. In the case of designers who are self-employed there is no unemployment compensation available.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Suziepd said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > susannahp said:
> ...


Courier 770 explained it perfectly. Any content put on the web by anyone other than the author is subject to a lawsuit.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Copyright discussions always result in those who do not truly understand copyright laws, those who want to interpret them as they chose and those who want to just ignore them altogether.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to make one comment: I just love this site and don't want it changed. I change to fit my needs. I've purchased many of the patterns because I believe that those who create them are deserving of pay for their labors! I do download the FREE - note: FREE patterns, try them and if I like them, I use them. I also go to Ravelry and look at all the wonderful things people have made and enjoy them. I am especially looking for the things that Gentleman From Australia has crocheted. All of his things are free style and quite wonderful. Haven't seen them in a long time. Addenda: I am 76 and trying to relearn skills lost years ago raising my family, plus thrown away kids, plus raising a working dairy farm singlehandly plus working 7 days a week cleaning houses and condos to support all of us, so time for myself was limited!! One of the teens I was raising wanted some yarn to put around a picture of his girlfriend so he cut up my QuiVet yarn. I' cried a bit, packed it away and 30 years later, it still is boxed up. There are more wonderful things in life than crying or being perverse so I just tend to myself and FROG a lot as I am trying to learn something I love to do, even when it isn't right. Someday, I will finish all the UFO's. Missmack


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

missmack said:


> I would like to make one comment: I just love this site and don't want it changed. I change to fit my needs. I've purchased many of the patterns because I believe that those who create them are deserving of pay for their labors! I do download the FREE - note: FREE patterns, try them and if I like them, I use them. I also go to Ravelry and look at all the wonderful things people have made and enjoy them. I am especially looking for the things that Gentleman From Australia has crocheted. All of his things are free style and quite wonderful. Haven't seen them in a long time. Addenda: I am 76 and trying to relearn skills lost years ago raising my family, plus thrown away kids, plus raising a working dairy farm singlehandly plus working 7 days a week cleaning houses and condos to support all of us, so time for myself was limited!! One of the teens I was raising wanted some yarn to put around a picture of his girlfriend so he cut up my QuiVet yarn. I' cried a bit, packed it away and 30 years later, it still is boxed up. There are more wonderful things in life than crying or being perverse so I just tend to myself and FROG a lot as I am trying to learn something I love to do, even when it isn't right. Someday, I will finish all the UFO's. Missmack


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For all you supposedly "nice" Knitting Paradise members who so casually throw out BEING IN THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM, just how rude and inconsiderate can you be? You are truly ignorant. You may not be in fear of your life, yes, IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, and so why must you insist on behaving like an xxxxxx to those of us who do not post where we live or are from? You are truly not behaving yourselves nor being polite to those of us who do remain in hiding. There is no need to ridicule and belittle those of us who do not want to post where we are from. You are just trying to bully those who are not like you. SHAME ON YOU!


Your posting has really affected me. I'm sorry that you feel ridiculed and belittled. I'm going to assume that you or a loved one have been involved in the witness protection program or something like it, or that you are very afraid to have certain people know where you are, for whatever reason.

I would guess that the great majority of people in this forum are kind, loving people and that they would not want to make another member feel badly. I have been reading the postings for months and have never found evidence to the contrary.

I will end this by saying that I'm sorry you were so frightened.


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great explanation. You are absolutely on the money.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

So after a year of hearing over and over again about how "in hiding" is inappropriate, I finally listed a "location".


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

courier770 said:


> So after a year of hearing over and over again about how "in hiding" is inappropriate, I finally listed a "location".


Same reason I listed Planet Earth as my location!
Guess some folks just don't get it that we prefer to be private. :roll:


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> When you purchase a pattern THAT pattern is yours, you can give it away or loan it to someone. Copyright law prevents you from duplicating and distributing it. This is to protect the artistic property of the creator.
> 
> People have been brought into court over these very issues and have had to pay dearly for it.
> 
> A designer depends on sales of patterns/books to make their living. You know pay their bills, feed their children, etc.. Denying them of sales, is literally taking money out of their pockets, you wouldn't like it done to you would you?


Thanks for the clarification. I totally understand now.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

As a general rule, for works created after Jan.1, 1978, copyright protection lasts for the lifetime of the author plus another 70 years. If created before 1978, it varies, because differnt copyright acts were instituted throughout the 1900's.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> When you purchase a pattern THAT pattern is yours, you can give it away or loan it to someone. Copyright law prevents you from duplicating and distributing it. This is to protect the artistic property of the creator.
> 
> People have been brought into court over these very issues and have had to pay dearly for it.
> 
> A designer depends on sales of patterns/books to make their living. You know pay their bills, feed their children, etc.. Denying them of sales, is literally taking money out of their pockets, you wouldn't like it done to you would you?


I work for a copyright lawyer and he has spent hours trying to get that message across to those at work who download music without paying. Maybe someday they will listen, but until they do then he will keep on trying which I believe is somewhat the situation here.

Please just think of all the people you are depriving of the mk ey that is legally theres and stop distributing patterns that you did not write yourselves.

Jan x


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> As a general rule, for works created after Jan.1, 1978, copyright protection lasts for the lifetime of the author plus another 70 years. If created before 1978, it varies, because differnt copyright acts were instituted throughout the 1900's.


I know you can now get free e-books for Kindle if they are out of copywrite. The cut off year they're using is somewhere around 1923 for some of those old classics written in the 1800s.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

I think we have the same sense of humor! 
And I do agree with you too.


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Suziepd said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't know copyright law, however, if I pay for a pattern, isn't it MINE? Can't I do with it what I want? If I purchase a new dress, for instance, can't I loan it out if I want? Can I not give it away if I chose? Someone please explain this to me, as I'm confused.
> ...


Thank you for your explanation. I understand. Interesting concept - real property and intellectual property.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

This isn't for me!!! I am not able to do some of these things on the computer. I have no desire to stay on this forum if I have to start worrying about bothering other people in these different ways.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Suziepd said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > For all you supposedly "nice" Knitting Paradise members who so casually throw out BEING IN THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM, just how rude and inconsiderate can you be? You are truly ignorant. You may not be in fear of your life, yes, IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, and so why must you insist on behaving like an xxxxxx to those of us who do not post where we live or are from? You are truly not behaving yourselves nor being polite to those of us who do remain in hiding. There is no need to ridicule and belittle those of us who do not want to post where we are from. You are just trying to bully those who are not like you. SHAME ON YOU!
> ...


Could not have said it better!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anne, I'm not sure what you are upset about. Don't leave, just ignore anything that doesn't interest you or that you find upsetting.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Anne Smith said:


> This isn't for me!!! I am not able to do some of these things on the computer. I have no desire to stay on this forum if I have to start worrying about bothering other people in these different ways.


Please stay !!!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree. Everyone should feel free to operate within their own comfort zone without offending or irritating others. I respect the privacy of others and also the different levels of understanding of the computer and maybe lack of being computer savvy.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anne, please stick around!

Everyone who uses a computer today was a novice at some point...even Bill Gates!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Go to My Profile above and you can edit your information. Scroll quite aways down the page. There is a lot of info there. I have shared patterns with a few on Knitting Paradise. I have a chemo hat pattern that some have asked for as well as a slipper pattern that is a favorite of mine.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think we are all aware of the copyright laws,, you can't reproduce without the express permission of the author. But what most of us are talking about is that we would like the source so we can use the pattern of the lovely items that are shown here. Our KP'ers are such wonderful knitters and most are willing to share what they have. Some are not and that has to be ok too. What is wrong with not sharing is beyond me but thats the way it is.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry but "whatever is in print can be shared" is NOT true. Copyright is LAW, not optional. I'm sorry that you do not understand that people actually make a living designing patterns.


That is right... Just because someone publishes a pattern they created, does not mean ANYONE can grab it and post it anywhere. It IS copyrighted, at least by US copyright law, the minute it's created in writing.

My patterns are MINE, my creations, my hard work. One small way for me to make money to pay those bills...

To those who feel "whatever is in print can be shared" you are not understanding the US Copyright laws... ...Why do you think so many free pattern sites close forever, or those cute graphics sites? Remember those? Because people STEAL their ideas and patterns and writings etc. It's frustrating and heartbreaking after all that work and they simply cannot afford to keep working on that site. 

Yes, STEALING is the right word if someone chooses to copy and paste the whole pattern onto another website, even this one, or into an email etc. It's NOT OK. I agree with: courier770 100%

PLEASE post a link.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

OK! Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I have thousands of photos online between flickr, facebook, webshots and lomography.com. That doesn't mean it's ok for anyone to copy them and use them unless I give permission.

I've had photos on display in Germany and on some sites advertising travel in Michigan - with my permission. 

Once I got a nasty e-mail from someone telling me that I had better stop stealing photos to post as my own on webshots. 
I asked the person which photos he was referring to and he told me that there were several of them that I had "stolen" from a "budding photographer in SE MI". The photos were mine and he backed down when I told him that the photos she was sharing were of the log house that I was sitting in at that moment because I own it.
People will try all kinds of things and sometimes we can accidentally infringe when we don't know where the limits are.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Great idea. Agree too. =D


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Great idea. Agree too. =D


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Would love to get out of hiding, but don't know how. Tried the provile thing, it didn't work. I'm not fluent with the computer. Just happy to be able to get into Knitting Paradise and enjoy what every one has to write about. Happy New Year!!! Chris


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

ladies this is a new year, your suggestions re patterns and location of knitting forum people, enjoy the ideas, the patterns that are provided freely and the enjoyment we all get from reading everyones input and may we all continue to do so.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a wonderful forum but we do need to respect the intellectual and artistic property of others and realize that our zeal to acquire patterns does NOT exceed the rights of the designer, photographer or author.


----------



## Pegkd (Oct 18, 2011)

usually - if you see a pattern you really like you can search for something like it in ravelry. that way you can ensure it's either free to use or a paid for pattern. I think it's really important that designers are compensated for their work if they've requested a payment. plus, I do agree I like to know who the designer is so if i have a question on a pattern I can head to the source. That way no confusion. Again, I've had great responses from designers re: their patterns on ravelry. just my .02


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's a tip: if the pattern comes up in "printer friendly" format. you can set it up, select PRINT, but when the printer window pops up, you can choose to save it as a .pdf from there. You'll see a little "button" on the lower left that says PDF. click on that and you'll get a drop-down menu. select "Save as .PDF" (or something like that). select that, then you'll name it and choose the folder you want to save it in. That's all. you can print whenever you want.
If its not in any sort of printer friendly format. you can highlight the parts you want (not the annoying, ink sucking sidebars), copy/paste into a word processing document. You can push out the margins on all 4 sides for fewer pages too. Again, save and print whenever you want.



mavisb said:


> I am not completely computer literate yet and I need to photograph or copy my patterns and then scan them into the computer. It is something else I have to learn.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not long ago I posted a photo of a little dress I knitted for my grand daughter (now 6) when she was an infant. Despite posting the designer and the name of the book the pattern came from, I was besieged with requests to "share" the pattern. We do have to respect copyright.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

I have come late to this subject and the thread is already 13 pages long. Most of it I have read but, I apologise in advance, if I am repeating what others have said.

When I post photos of my work, I always post a link to the pattern, if it is one I have got from the internet, so anyone who is interested can get it, either for free (if it is free), or pay for it if it is not. If the pattern came from a book, then I post the details of the book's name and author, so anyone who may want the pattern can, perhaps, find it in their local library, or buy it.

However, it is obvious that some people look at the photo only and do not read the text, because I often have requests for the pattern. I usually respond by pointing out that the pattern information has already been given in the original post. This should not be necessay, though, and just adds to the length of the thread without being useful to other members.

As for members being 'in hiding' I have often thought it would be nice to know what *country* they are from (NOT their street number, town, city or state), purely out of interest and, also, because it can be helpful in ascertaining whether they are talking in US or UK/Australia/NZ/Canada, etc. knitting/crochet terms.

But, if there are those who choose to be 'in hiding' for their own reasons, then that is fine, also. I am happy to see that someone has given instructions for those who wish to come out of hiding, but do not know how to.

All in all, this is a wonderful forum with many friendly, kind and helpful members, who are very generous in sharing their beautiful work and knowledge. I thank you all for enriching my life and making my days a little brighter.

May you all have a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you very much. I appreciiate that.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

ho ho have put in my location thanks for the help didnt know how to do it befor


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree that a pattern's details should be posted and do that when I can. Sometimes I think it might look as though I have an inflated opinion of my work  shy; but I also say "no pattern available" when it's a product of many sources, my own disordered wee bwain, and a monument to damage-control - you wouldn't believe the messes I create for myself  and describing them gives me brain-jam.

I can be so outspoken I'm embarrassed for myself later and just say the city ... : ) as boasting and bitching makes a person rather vulnerable, and I don't want to say things about family etc. and identify them too much.


----------



## Suziepd (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you very much. I appreciate you taking the time to comment. I was pretty nervous when I first started replying to postings. (today). lol.

Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I love this site and have no criticisms.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

i feel the same free, free, freedom. at last i,m out of the closet or am i???? just a figure of speech ladies.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

SharonM said:


> I love, love, love this site.... and have learned so much from veteran knitters. Many abbreviations, techniques forgotten over the years of needles in cobwebs have been relearned... and things never attempted (dp needles, socks, etc) seem so much less intimidating now.
> BUT..... the projects and pictures you all share are so very beautiful and inspiring... I wish you would include the patterns (or links to patterns) when you post. That way, the forums wouldn't be jammed up with dozens of pattern requests.
> Just a thought....
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Since we are being so "transparent" here I'm going to say that I've had problems...not with an ex..but some of his family members t hat have gone far out of their way to keep up with every breath I draw. I moved 1,200 miles to get out of that situation and I now "value" my privacy more than ever.

I belonged to another on line knitting group and was "found out". There's something so frightening about having someone(s) watching every move you make and reporting it to someone who you'd rather would forget you even existed. *sigh*


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I have webtv so not sure about computers. When I see a pattern I like and print it off, my printer prints the page url at the top of the paper. I can, however, change the printing settings so that it does not print on the page.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

susannahp said:


> Anne Smith said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't for me!!! I am not able to do some of these things on the computer. I have no desire to stay on this forum if I have to start worrying about bothering other people in these different ways.
> ...


I am sure there was no intention to hurt any one it is just nice to know what country the posts are from but if you have a problem with that just do not do it last week it was nice to see someone that lived just down the road but I still do not know where they live just the town don't quite kp there is lots of info to injoy I have learned so much


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Golly I feel sad about this situation you're in and all the best.


courier770 said:


> Since we are being so "transparent" here I'm going to say that I've had problems...not with an ex..but some of his family members t hat have gone far out of their way to keep up with every breath I draw. I moved 1,200 miles to get out of that situation and I now "value" my privacy more than ever.
> 
> I belonged to another on line knitting group and was "found out". There's something so frightening about having someone(s) watching every move you make and reporting it to someone who you'd rather would forget you even existed. *sigh*


----------



## ddwand (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, I'd like to know how to get the wmiley faces, too


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Personally it doesn't bother me if people know where I come from, but there are lots of reasons for being "in hiding". If I was in a situation where I wanted to get away from someone or something, I would have left my Location : In Hiding. As another person said, it would be nice to know whether to "speak" Aust/NZ/UK/USA terms when talking about patterns, yarn, needles, etc.


----------



## ddwand (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's very hard to admit these things. In a perfect world no one would have to feel threatened..but some of us do. Most people don't live their lives looking over their shoulder..please understand..some of us do.

When people make insensitive remarks about "witness protection" it just hits us so hard how we have had to "hide". Criminals in witness protection live better than women hiding from men in their past.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What I notice is that quite often the picture post-er WILL give either the link or the source of the pattern, but others continue to ask. It's like they haven't taken the time to read through the entire posting before asking the question.


ie the first post - if the author puts it in with the original post - there shouldn't be a zillion requests for the info - please post patterns - web sites - search info or the fact that the pattern is copyrighted with the original post.


----------



## chococrocheter (Nov 19, 2011)

I have read the posts from today concerning copyright laws but I am still confused. I am going to try and ask my question so that only a yes or no answer is needed: If I buy a pamphlet of crochet projects in a craft store and make one of the items in that pamphlet exactly by the instructions, may I sell it at all...online or personally? thank you..Pam


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone values privacy differently. Maybe it can be looked at like knitting projects. We don't all like the same thing, but have found common ground.

If registering for the forum shared the requirement for location disclosure I could understand the peeve. Sans that, how is where someone lives relative to the reason we all come together?

I have retired from 20+ years of working in domestic violence, sexual assault and abuse. To many, location is nothing special at all. To many it is the bridge to sanity staying hidden. One never does know why another wishes to be in hiding. I say, neither position is right or wrong.... or matters.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 29, 2011)

Amaranth said:


> Everyone values privacy differently. Maybe it can be looked at like knitting projects. We don't all like the same thing, but have found common ground.
> 
> If registering for the forum shared the requirement for location disclosure I could understand the peeve. Sans that, how is where someone lives relative to the reason we all come together?
> 
> I have retired from 20+ years of working in domestic violence, sexual assault and abuse. To many, location is nothing special at all. To many it is the bridge to sanity staying hidden. One never does know why another wishes to be in hiding. I say, neither position is right or wrong.... or matters.


You are so right, Amaranth!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

chococrocheter said:


> I have read the posts from today concerning copyright laws but I am still confused. I am going to try and ask my question so that only a yes or no answer is needed: If I buy a pamphlet of crochet projects in a craft store and make one of the items in that pamphlet exactly by the instructions, may I sell it at all...online or personally? thank you..Pam


Pam,

There is not a yes or no answer to that question, I'm afraid. It depends upon what rights the designer gives with his/her pattern. Generally, most designers are fine with you selling items made from their patterns, they just don't want you sharing or selling their pattern. HOWEVER, you need to check the pattern/pamphlet/book to see what the individual designer's wishes are. Be aware, some designers or companies are dead serious about copyright infringement, for example Disney. They think nothing of threatening law suits if they feel their copyright has been violated.

Just make it a habit to check if it's a pattern you want to use for sales. If the designer doesn't give any sort of notice, write to them and ask. It's just a good idea to get clarification of you have any doubt.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I have to agree with the other Aussies who just think it nice to know the countries people are in, for knitting language purposes, but respect the choices of those who don't want to divulge the information. My only peeve with this wonderful site is people who ask questions (on page 10+) etc. when the answer has been provided on page 3, for example. I love to read and contribute to KP but my time on the internet is limited and it is a bit frustrating when people obviously jump in at the end without checking that their questions haven't already been answered. All in all, I love this site.


----------



## chococrocheter (Nov 19, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You know I guess until you've had a couple of eyes blackend, a few teeth loosened its very easy to joke about these things. May those of you who have had perfect lives continue to live those lives...for the rest of us...we "hide". Thanks for understanding!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pam, you cannot! you purchased one copy of the pattern NOT the copyright! 
This is NOT your intellectual or artistic property.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

To get out of hiding, click on "My Profile" at the top of the page. Scroll down the page to the "General" section. The second item is your location. Write what you want to and click on the "update general info" button. That's it!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pam, the pamphlet will tell you if you can do this or not..but generally the artistic or intillectual property belongs to the copyright holder. You don't have the right to pass the pattern off unless you have been granted permission.


----------



## chococrocheter (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I have read all these posts with much dismay. Copyright laws must be observed,period. Privacy must be respected, period, for whatever reason. Respect for each other, all the time. I will go one step further and say that I don't believe this is not a forum for Pet Peeves.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't forget some patterns are copyrighted


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Correction: I don't believe this is a forum for Pet Peeves.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, my experience has been, even when I have posted the pattern, people do not read the whole thread or even look and you keep gettting asked for the pattern over and over and over......


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Correction: I don't believe this is a forum for Pet Peeves.


I truly agree , this forum is for all of us who love to knit and crochet so lets just get on with the knitting and crocheting and leave the rest behind us .


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Whenever I have shown a picture, it has been my own design. These patterns are for sale on my web sites, which are in my signature. I also will always answer any questions a person may have about a pattern.

That may be the reason for other people not listing where they get the pattern.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

chococrocheter said:


> I have read the posts from today concerning copyright laws but I am still confused. I am going to try and ask my question so that only a yes or no answer is needed: If I buy a pamphlet of crochet projects in a craft store and make one of the items in that pamphlet exactly by the instructions, may I sell it at all...online or personally? thank you..Pam


This link may help with your question and more. This question comes up every now and again. I've saved the link to "My Pages".

http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/CopyrightLaw/Patterns.shtml

I too enjoy knowing where others are from, if only a general location, such as USA, UK, etc, or any other parts of the world. AND, take note of many of the members that were unaware they were in hiding and everyone that helped them. Have a Happy and Prosperous 2012 to all! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gordon000 said:


> chococrocheter said:
> 
> 
> > I have read the posts from today concerning copyright laws but I am still confused. I am going to try and ask my question so that only a yes or no answer is needed: If I buy a pamphlet of crochet projects in a craft store and make one of the items in that pamphlet exactly by the instructions, may I sell it at all...online or personally? thank you..Pam
> ...


If you read through the entire web site of this Tabberone stuff, you will shortly come across their disclaimer. This disclaimer states that these are only their opinions and are not based in law. They also make the claim that they are not lawyers. As such, their only purpose is to stir the pot, so to speak. They are not a reputable site with good information. Not everything a person reads on the internet is true or is gospel. There are a lot of frauds out there. They can state all the things that they do simply because they state it is only their opinion and not legal advise. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

This same site has been posted and reposted many many times in regards to copyright laws and all of the information spouted in their article/s is false. If you really truly want to know about the copyright laws as pertaining to knitting and crochet patterns, you must see a lawyer in your own state and country. Copyright laws do differ from country to country and from state to state and etc.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

AMEN


----------



## chococrocheter (Nov 19, 2011)

very helpful; thank you.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

AMEN


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

susannahp!! This remark (AMEN) is in regard to your post
of lets get on with the knitting and cr0cheting and leave the rest behind us.
I posted it twice, but it didn't go to the right place.???


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> susannahp!! This remark (AMEN) is in regard to your post
> of lets get on with the knitting and cr0cheting and leave the rest behind us.
> I posted it twice, but it didn't go to the right place.???


I think what you should have done was to click on quote a reply instead of just replying , well I think thats the way to do it lol ...
Susan


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

deleted


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I think that some patterns can not be posted because of copy right laws. I only post free patterns that I can share the link with.


Free patterns are also under copyright. It used to be that if a pattern was over 50 years old it was no longer under copyright but in the public domain but now that has changed. Now it's some horrendously long period of time, like 100 years plus another hundred years after the death of the author and that includes free patterns.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Please Please could we just get on with the knitting and crocheting , I think we've beaton this one subject to death ....


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Just trying to educate the knitting public. At least, those who are willing to listen. Those who refuse to listen will have their illegally posted patterns removed by this forum's administration.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gordon000 said:
> 
> 
> > chococrocheter said:
> ...


Help or not, can't hurt before going to a lawyer. I for one am not planning on breaking any treaties with ANY Designer's. Sorry to complicate the issue with a re-posting to the link.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree. My snap is not there because quite honestly I don't know how!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

newquay said:


> I agree. My snap is not there because quite honestly I don't know how!!


This is how you find Location:

On the top of the page that you are on you will find 
MyProfile
Click on this, Scroll down to General Information
Birthday
Location
Then you type in what you want. Best of Luck


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

susannahp said:


> PittyPat said:
> 
> 
> > Correction: I don't believe this is a forum for Pet Peeves.
> ...


AMEN


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree and.... As long as we are kind of venting.... I wish the subject line of new topics would be a little more informative as to what the topic is. Need help tells me nothing. Please be more specific. 
Thanks


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I like reading peoples' ventings as it's thought-provoking and entertaining


sqwire said:


> I agree and.... As long as we are kind of venting.... I wish the subject line of new topics would be a little more informative as to what the topic is. Need help tells me nothing. Please be more specific.
> Thanks


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Well i haven't read all these, but how do people feel about how you had to pay for the pattern but then you are just going to give it away? Not only does the designer not get paid, but you are giving away the same thing you paid for? Hmm. Going to bed...


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess I am a little slow to be responding to this thread but as a (generally) free-form knitter who just visualises in my mind how I want the finished product to look, I am unable to share a pattern when requested. The simple reason is . . . I do not write patterns down. 

Having posted one picture of a piece of my work just after joining this community, it has put me off posting any further pics. People kept requesting copies of the pattern both via the thread and in PMs. This still occurred in spite of my several times throughout the thread indicating I did not have a written pattern. 

My thanks to the people who do share patterns as I love looking at them for inspiration for my own knitting ideas. Yes, occasionally I "read" a pattern but apart from one of Dee's (Stevieland) beautiful shawls that I shall attempt at some point this year, it is very rare that I read a pattern and knit the design as the pattern indicates. Hence, not being able to share a pattern. If I ever post a picture again, and if I have modelled the garment on a particular pattern, I would certainly include that in the original posting.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am one of the ladies that posted a pic of a completed project. I also told where it came from. It is not a free pattern as it came from a book that everyone could purchase. Another project is one that can be copied for personal use therefore it would not be right to post the chart to the pattern on line for those who don't wish to pay for it like I had to do. If it was free I would not have a problem with posting it. But I do tell you where you can get it. I think some are being lazy and don't want to look for the pattern themselves maybe they don't know how. I have been guilty of asking for patterns but I also pay for the ones I need to pay for. Whether it is in a book or magazine. I don't mind the posts you can skip those if you don't want to read them.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of what everyone makes. If they post a web site that's great and if not perhaps it's for a reason. One can certainly ask for the pattern and if it is free on the net and they want to share it, fine.

As for sharing your location, that certainly is your option. I like to see where people are from because if they live close we could start a group. These days if someone wants to find you there are many ways. Just had to add my 2 cents and I don't think anyone here intends to hurt feelings on purpose. That being said I don't like the name calling either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it matter how many pages they get? Is there a prize???
> ...


You're out!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kathiba194 said:


> I guess if the number of pages of replies is important, this post is a winner!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You can sell the product but the design pamphlet
belongs to the designer.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

I do enjoy the forum but can we close this subject NOW PLEASE. It seems to be upsetting quite a lot of people and I would like us all to remain "Friends around the World"
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL
Reet


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I'm brand new to the site, just started posting yesterday. Unfortunately, I posted on this one. Now I've figured out how to stop tracking the post because it's not why I am here. 

So at least won't get the notifications and won't come back to it ever again. Yikes.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry but "whatever is in print can be shared" is NOT true. Copyright is LAW, not optional. I'm sorry that you do not understand that people actually make a living designing patterns.


There are always way of sharing (assuming that it is a published pattern) - post a link to where the pattern is available (free or purchased) or list the book/booklet if it from. None of these violate a copyright and all share the info. Anyone who is interested then can follow the link or google the book title to find the source and obtain the pattern via legal means.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Suziepd said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > susannahp said:
> ...


You own the pattern and can use it to create anything you like. There may be restrictions either written on the pattern or the site where you obtained the pattern about selling the items you create from the pattern.

You can lend the pattern - original copy - or give the original pattern away WITHOUT keeping a copy for yourself. You CANNOT make a copy and give the copy but keep the original.

You can make a working copy to use while knitting and then either file for your reference or destroy it.

The idea is that you have the right to one copy and cannot merrily go about creating and distributing additional copies.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Suziepd said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > For all you supposedly "nice" Knitting Paradise members who so casually throw out BEING IN THE WITNESS PROTECTION PROGRAM, just how rude and inconsiderate can you be? You are truly ignorant. You may not be in fear of your life, yes, IN FEAR OF YOUR LIFE, and so why must you insist on behaving like an xxxxxx to those of us who do not post where we live or are from? You are truly not behaving yourselves nor being polite to those of us who do remain in hiding. There is no need to ridicule and belittle those of us who do not want to post where we are from. You are just trying to bully those who are not like you. SHAME ON YOU!
> ...


The Witness Protection Program only protects a relatively few people.

There are hundreds of people who need to hide from someone - stalkers, evil x-spouses, former boy/girl friends...

Please don't assume that just because someone needs to be careful of their location it is because they are in Witness Protection Program

Let's leave those who want to be 'in hiding' alone and help those who want to list their location to do so.


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

Stop STOP SsssssTtttttOoooooPppppp


----------



## Pat C. (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I agree


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Amaranth said:


> Yes I'm brand new to the site, just started posting yesterday. Unfortunately, I posted on this one. Now I've figured out how to stop tracking the post because it's not why I am here.
> 
> So at least won't get the notifications and won't come back to it ever again. Yikes.


Anyone can stop or opt out of seeing any topic again. At the top of the columns above the avatars on your left hand side is the word UNWATCH. Click on the word and you will no longer get any notifications about this thread. 
This also holds true for anyone who keeps on saying to stop this conversation. For those who dont know this, there are many Knitting Paradise members who have not been able to contribute to this topic because they have been away for holidays. If you no longer want to be a part of this topic thread on the forum, then you can click the UNWATCH. There are some topics on this forum that have gone on and are still going on and are composed of hundreds of pages. So this one does not seem to be all that long. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Suziepd said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thank you LilGal for your sensible words.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Reet said:


> I do enjoy the forum but can we close this subject NOW PLEASE. It seems to be upsetting quite a lot of people and I would like us all to remain "Friends around the World"
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL
> Reet


If you don't like reading this thread or getting notifications, then don't read it and stop getting the notifications. But please don't tell me that I or anyone else must stop voicing opinions and sharing information.

Even the best of friends have conflicts and disagreements and so it is here. It's better to speak out the truth than to sit on it and stew, right? I don't believe that anyone set out with the intention of hitting others buttons, but it happened and we deal with it and we move on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Reet[/quote]

If you don't like reading this thread or getting notifications, then don't read it and stop getting the notifications. But please don't tell me that I or anyone else must stop voicing opinions and sharing information.

Even the best of friends have conflicts and disagreements and so it is here. It's better to speak out the truth than to sit on it and stew, right? I don't believe that anyone set out with the intention of hitting others buttons, but it happened and we deal with it and we move on.[/quote]

Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

susannahp said:


> PittyPat said:
> 
> 
> > Correction: I don't believe this is a forum for Pet Peeves.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I am 80 and my knowledge of the computer is on ,read my mail and help liz what have I done now. i would like to learn how to post pictures. my sil is always saying "you've been pushing buttons again " Well yah. The geek squad at Best Buy know me by my first name.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought I had put in my address but I see it didn't work. I followed the instructions. Where is Liz when i want her?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

aliceones said:


> I am 80 and my knowledge of the computer is on ,read my mail and help liz what have I done now. i would like to learn how to post pictures. my sil is always saying "you've been pushing buttons again " Well yah. The geek squad at Best Buy know me by my first name.


Here is the site that the Administration has set up to assist you to post pictures. I hope that your home geek squad can help you out with this. I do know how to do some computer stuff, but other stuff leaves my head in a complete daze/blank stare at the computer screen. haha, we all have our talents and this is really not one of mine!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

My peeve with pattern sites is, a link is provided but there is so much other items, ads, junk along with it I sometimes have a hard time sorting out just the pattern. If I find one I would like to try I always print it out and keep it and use it to copy what I will actually use when doing the project. i.e. i found a vest pattern and proceeded to print it out. I took a second look and from start to finish I would have printed 45 pgs. Yes, 45 pgs. I made some adjustments and I ended up having to print out about 35 pgs. The web site and dbl. spaced everything. It did, however, include several pics of the process. Does anyone else have this issue with some of these pattern sites?


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I posted on pge 18 my pet peeve with patterns that are available on line for free.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

EqLady said:


> You can sell the product but the design pamphlet
> belongs to the designer.


Read the copy right restrictions - some designers restrict use of personal; others allow a set number to be made and sold; others have no restrictions

You sometimes can find the restrictions printed on the pattern or in the book/booklet and other times have to contact the designer or check their website.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I always assumed if it's posted "free" it is up for grabs. If a copywrite is the problem I hope they keep it off the "free site" pages. List it for sale and keep it to themselves.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> susannahp said:
> 
> 
> > PittyPat said:
> ...


There is a category called General Chit-Chat that is reserved for topics not related to knitting or crochet. To state that this forum is only for "all of us who love to knit and crochet" is wrong. The Knitting Paradise is also for other discussions.
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)
A place to talk about anything (discussions and pictures not related to knitting).* 
You can find this category on the home page of Knitting Paradise. If you do not wish to engage in discussions that are outside of the knitting or crochet, then you dont have to. But do not attempt to limit the discussions of other people.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Even "free" patterns carry copyright. That just means that you cannot duplicate and distribute.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have just enough time to read the Knitting Paradise newsletter without getting into the non-knitting groups. I think the two subjects that were brought up does refer to your knitting & crocheting. 
First of all if you post something aren't you watching for your responds. If you post a picture of a project won't you write something right away about what you pictured. Why do we have to wait sometimes 10 pages to find out it's a designer pattern & can't give the pattern out. Why can't that be said right away. Your respond gets lost among the rest of the responders if you decide to say something about the pattern if you wait. So the question is asked over & over again "I would like the pattern'.

The question was why can't we make this more simple to hear something about the pattern whether we get a copy or not. Just simply say something like no pattern available. Especially for us that don't have the time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Recently I posted a photo and told the book that it came out of, most people didn't bother to read that and despite my taking the time to point out where the pattern came from..I was asked for it over and over again.

There is never going to be an answer to this that satisfies everyone.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Location

It is nice when someone at least writes something "3rd Rock from the Sun" or "In Hiding for an Reason" at least we know you don't need help writing it in. Look at so many that had problems writing their Location in. KP is an learning Experience in more ways than just knitting & crocheting. 
If anybody wants to get out of hiding you can send me an PM I will gladly see to it you get the help. Click on Grandmann for PM


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Location
> 
> It is nice when someone at least writes something "3rd Rock from the Sun" or "In Hiding for an Reason" at least we know you don't need help writing it in. Look at so many that had problems writing their Location in. KP is an learning Experience in more ways than just knitting & crocheting.
> If anybody wants to get out of hiding you can send me an PM I will gladly see to it you get the help. Click on Grandmann for PM


I think that from my experience with the Knitting Paradise members, everyone is so willing to help out. There is only one way to "get out of hiding" and the directions have been posted so many times. But you are right, if anyone does have problems with it, then certainly it is good to know that you are willing to get PM's to assist with this. Thank you for stepping up. May the yarns never run out of making stitches on your needles!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Sharon for starting this topic. It is always good to get things out in the open, find out how small our favorite peeves are and how they affect others. I just buried my mother today, the funeral lasted 9:00a to 3:00p. She was 91, lived a long wonderful life and there were many people that came that I got a chance to talk to in this small community and country church in the middle of corn fields. Right now I am at peace, mother suffered from a stroke and it was a struggle for her to let go. It makes one wonder why we fuse about small things so much when they really are not that important. Don't list patterns if you don't want to or share them if it is legal. 

My very first sweater I knit was for my fiance many years ago, but what I remember is a woman from work, whom I did not know, bullied me into copying the pattern for her. It was a special sweater, my first, and I had PAID for the pattern. I was too young and shy to assert myself but I will remember her cruelty forever. Knitting should be about kindness.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, to hear about your mother. How true "Knitting should be about kindness".


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Thanks Sharon for starting this topic. It is always good to get things out in the open, find out how small our favorite peeves are and how they affect others. I just buried my mother today, the funeral lasted 9:00a to 3:00p. She was 91, lived a long wonderful life and there were many people that came that I got a chance to talk to in this small community and country church in the middle of corn fields. Right now I am at peace, mother suffered from a stroke and it was a struggle for her to let go. It makes one wonder why we fuse about small things so much when they really are not that important. Don't list patterns if you don't want to or share them if it is legal.
> 
> My very first sweater I knit was for my fiance many years ago, but what I remember is a woman from work, whom I did not know, bullied me into copying the pattern for her. It was a special sweater, my first, and I had PAID for the pattern. I was too young and shy to assert myself but I will remember her cruelty forever. Knitting should be about kindness.


So sorry to hear about your Mother. It was good that you were able to talk to all those people about her.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Sorry, to hear about your mother. How true "Knitting should be about kindness".


Amen. :thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

SharonM said:


> I love, love, love this site.... and have learned so much from veteran knitters. Many abbreviations, techniques forgotten over the years of needles in cobwebs have been relearned... and things never attempted (dp needles, socks, etc) seem so much less intimidating now.
> BUT..... the projects and pictures you all share are so very beautiful and inspiring... I wish you would include the patterns (or links to patterns) when you post. That way, the forums wouldn't be jammed up with dozens of pattern requests.
> Just a thought....
> Happy New Year all


I agree . Maybe when pictures are posted there could be a line that says 'I don't know where I got the pattern' or 'here is link to pattern'
or the pattern is in such-and-such book' or 'this is my design and I'm not ready to share it yet' or something like that . I do thoroughly enjoy this site! I've learned so much! Keep up the good work ladies!
May God bless all of you real good.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't the reason for the fourm is so people with something in common can socialize. So it takes a while to get the information. Ever consider that you may have something to say that someone needs to hear, (read) that will make them feel better or less alone or perhaps even solve a problem they may have. The conversation of the topics is interesting and if everything is posted right up front, what do we have to talk about? The weather, how the kids are doing? Our grand kids. When what we really want is to talk about our projects and how what we have created or recreated makes someone smile when they see what we have done and are proud of our accomplishment. Not to mention we get to know perfect stranges that become a part of our lives though we have never met them in person. So enjoy your knitting, crochet, knooking or other work with yarn. And enjoy the friends you meet and the conversations.

Love and Huggs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When I first got on to Knitting Paradise I was surfing for patterns. A pop up came up - "are you interest in Free Patterns check us out". I took the chance and I have been enjoying the site ever since. As far as a Free Patterns I can't keep up knittting. A year ago I was surfing for ideas. Now the ideas are brought to me everyday.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Thanks Sharon for starting this topic. It is always good to get things out in the open, find out how small our favorite peeves are and how they affect others. I just buried my mother today, the funeral lasted 9:00a to 3:00p. She was 91, lived a long wonderful life and there were many people that came that I got a chance to talk to in this small community and country church in the middle of corn fields. Right now I am at peace, mother suffered from a stroke and it was a struggle for her to let go. It makes one wonder why we fuse about small things so much when they really are not that important. Don't list patterns if you don't want to or share them if it is legal.
> 
> My very first sweater I knit was for my fiance many years ago, but what I remember is a woman from work, whom I did not know, bullied me into copying the pattern for her. It was a special sweater, my first, and I had PAID for the pattern. I was too young and shy to assert myself but I will remember her cruelty forever. Knitting should be about kindness.


Ask4J, I am sorry for your loss - may your heart be comforted by knowing that others care. 
And I agree that knitting should be about kindness. I believe that here at this Knitting Paradise, you will find it.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Well said Auntknitty. I think this conversation was started only because someone had an idea. I thought it was a nice idea and thought some of the comments that have been said are rude. Just my thoughts.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Everyone can at least post their country. That way they can (I hope) receive information pertinent to their location.


It is frustrating, for example when someone refers to climate, and unless you recognize different spelling, you have no idea what the location is that the person is talking about.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I find the stated needle sizes frustrating. If you're an American, please say needles size 8US and if you are not an American say needle size 5mm. Even stating whether or not it's an American pattern would be a big help.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I find the stated needle sizes frustrating. If you're an American, please say needles size 8US and if you are not an American say needle size 5mm. Even stating whether or not it's an American pattern would be a big help.


Yes a good idea but we don't always remember to do so.

Love the Monet shawl on your Etsy page! The colors remind me of a Malabrigo yarn I just knit into a cowl and wristlets--gift for a cousin. Somehow I never think to make a shawl or afghan perhaps because I need complicated and portable projects--but this one I would try.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I have no complaints with Malabrigo or your lovely cowl and wristlets. :thumbup:


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

What is the yarn in your picture? Gorgeous!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

eswango said:


> What is the yarn in your picture? Gorgeous!


It's the Malabrigo Iris in worsted.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

I ran into a copyright problem some years ago and believe me, you do not want to go there. That is why I, personally, would NEVER post a pattern unless I researched it...and while I have been sitting here reading all of these answers/questions, I could have done the research, but then I wouldn't have time to read the replies, which means my time for knittting would be gone, which means......does anyone remember the "nail and the horseshoe" story?


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

SharonM said:


> All very logical answers...thanks!
> But still.... if someone has just completed a project, and posted it... can the pattern be too far away??? Can't it be scanned or copied??? (assuming of course, that it wouldn't violate any copyright laws)


I think...just possibly..that if the pattern is printed (such as in a book or magazine) we have copyright issues. I hope that, as much as I personally would LOVE to have access to some of those glorious things, that nobody is breaking copyright laws.

Well, I"m sort of an author and have to land all over my students when they try plagiarizing and am a leetle sensitive to those issues. 

As well, it's not easy to scan in stuff if you don't have Acrobat or know all the geeky things that need doing in order to make those patterns available.

However....it would be nice to be given a link to where the patterns are, if they are free, or where we can pay to download them, or the ISBN for a book (or even the author/title!) The people who wrote those patterns would love y'all for doing that.

Then there are the amazing knitters out there who, like my Aunt Relia, could knit an entire sweater in a day---and when asked about the pattern, she'd say 'what pattern? It's just a sweater!"

She did not, unfortunately, teach me to knit. 

Still, I love the pictures, and if the knitters who share them forget to include the pattern, well.....I know how to PM. Besides, doing that gets personal friends. What's not to like?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It is interesting to see where everyone comes from. I know some are in hiding for special reasons.


----------



## Knitwit21 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know if it has to do with possibly copyright issues...all I know is that I was just scolded by another reader when I ask someone if they could supply a pattern or possible link. But thank you so much for posting your question, as I now know others have made same request. Thought I had seen links listed from free patterns. I just have to learn the proper etiquette as I'm new to the site.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitwit21 said:


> I don't know if it has to do with possibly copyright issues...all I know is that I was just scolded by another reader when I ask someone if they could supply a pattern or possible link. But thank you so much for posting your question, as I now know others have made same request. Thought I had seen links listed from free patterns. I just have to learn the proper etiquette as I'm new to the site.


It's not a copyright issue simply to supply a link. In fact, supplying links is a very good way to avoid these issues; that way you can go directly to the folks who own, and can legally sell/give you, the patterns.

....and we all love free patterns.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I think the problem is that patterns sold separately is a more recent thing. Designers from the past would contract or sell their patterns through yarn companies, magazines or published books--then copyrights were very much understood. Now there seems to be freelance designers everywhere peddling their designs, sometimes free and other times not. When you buy a pattern marked "copyrighted" this is a red flag that you are not to be passing the pattern around for free nor selling items made with the pattern unless it specified you can,some do some don't. It's like there are no longer implied rules just a confused market. I say, if a pattern is for sale, there definitely should be a printed price on the pattern and published like a professional document.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If you want a pattern or are worried you should PM the person providing, they will let you know whether it is copyrighted. If you would like a copy of the said pattern get the writer to give you the name of the pattern and it it has a number on it just look them up in google and contact them. I am sure they will be willing to sell or give you a free or even let your contact email you a copy. I have had two pages stuck together and I carefully unpeeled them but have left a bit of paper missing. I wrote to the company requesting another copy but will probably have to wait until tomorrow as they are in England.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I agree but I think they do it on purpose. I think they want to know how many pages they get before they post the pattern.
> 
> Another petpeve is why can't they get out of hiding where it says Location by merely stating what state or country they are from.


If s.o.'s in hiding', I can accept that; but why then give your hm. town in post & put your e-mail addr. out there?--or ask s.o. 'in hiding' publicly, where they live, b/c you think you live 2 mi. < them?


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Another petpeve is why can't they get out of hiding where it says Location by merely stating what state or country they are from.


I don't know how to get out of hiding....I tried and didn't see a way, but I will check again.[/quote]

had same problem--didn't go down far enough to see the box [submit changes] I had to click on, to mk edit go into effect.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> Kudos to you for being brave enough to post a pet peeve. That sometimes starts a hailstorm.
> And speaking of pet peeves- or at least a pet quandary-
> I really dont understand why people bother to post "I dont know" as a reply to a question.


me neither

:?:


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

SharonM said:


> All very logical answers...thanks!
> But still.... if someone has just completed a project, and posted it... can the pattern be too far away??? Can't it be scanned or copied??? (assuming of course, that it wouldn't violate any copyright laws)


I don't have a scanner at home and I don't have time to type out patterns, and as you say, there are some copyright laws.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

past said:


> For copy write reasons you can't post the pattern unless it is your own pattern. You can however include the link to the pattern if found on the internet. You can also include the name of the pattern and which book or pamphlet it was printed in including the author/designer and print date info. You could also put a link to purchasing the pattern if purchased from a website. As far as location is concerned because I travel a lot I was told by a retired state police friend of mine that I should be as vague as possible with my location and if at all possible not to show my location. So many websites are now using you location to be able to track which IP address you are using and posting that location. If you don't show a location then it's harder for them to track you because they don't have a starting point. Not sure how true this is with today's technology. Who knows, maybe they no longer need you to post a location to start hunting you down. People provide way too much info on the internet which just opens them up for fraud, theft, and identity theft. The less information given the better is my theory.


When I read this I wondered why you fear people will hunt you down.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Suziepd said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > susannahp said:
> ...


Intellectual property rights are different to purchasing an item, they are your ownership of an idea that you can sell or licence to other people. If someone takes your idea and uses it to make money, if you don't have copyright, they can do so but you get no credit or payment for the idea. Every inventor would like their ideas and inventions to be their own and other people to pay for the right to purchase them. Knitting patterns are no different. They are an invention by a person or group of people, who would like to be paid for their efforts.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Why would anybody be afraid of being 'hunted down' on the internet?

Let me see:
stalkers.
Identity thieves
Hackers....

this is NOT a matter of 'if you don't have anything to hide...." because we all do. I sure don't want some hacker going merrily through my hard drive. Not that it wouldn't be terminally boring if one should try, mind you; just how many knitting/crochet/machine embroidery patterns could one thief LOOK at before falling asleep? 

That said, IP addresses are just too easy to get from people posting online. It's automatic; how do you think debate forums can ban someone, and not allow them back?

It's because one's IP address is always out there, like a phone number on Caller ID.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Location
> 
> It is nice when someone at least writes something "3rd Rock from the Sun" or "In Hiding for an Reason" at least we know you don't need help writing it in. Look at so many that had problems writing their Location in. KP is an learning Experience in more ways than just knitting & crocheting.
> If anybody wants to get out of hiding you can send me an PM I will gladly see to it you get the help. Click on Grandmann for PM


Lol. I'd vote for you Grandmann.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You go into "my profile" scroll down to General Information and fill in the white box where you are from. If I can do it anyone can. Just have another go and see what you come up with. 

I just went in to see how I did it. It may take one or two goes but it does work.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Recently I posted a photo and told the book that it came out of, most people didn't bother to read that and despite my taking the time to point out where the pattern came from..I was asked for it over and over again.
> 
> There is never going to be an answer to this that satisfies everyone.


I am in total sympathy with the above. I usually try to put up a link to my pattern when I post a picture but it is not always noticed. 
I found this whole thread very interesting, the different topics in one thread and the first few messages talking about some of us needing to see several pages of comments before we put up a link to our pattern...what rubbish. As if there is some kind of pride in posting a picture....not at all. The section 'Pictures' is for posting just that...pictures of our work or of other crafts but not for pride or boasting of doing so....just to share. Not sure if I will post any more.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, I find it very irritating when people request a link to a pattern when it has already been provided with the photo in the first instance.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > mama879... that's a great suggestion, but often there are multiple requests for the pattern... if we all pm'd the person might be overwhelmed with messages.
> ...


Makes sense to me! Mahalo!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Actually don't get stressed about it. Just tell us the name or designer and where to find the pattern, either for sale or free, and one of us here will find it and post the link. No big deal.



coolmoves said:


> Aggie May said:
> 
> 
> > SharonM said:
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ask4j--your avatar cracks me up! Where did you get it?


----------

